#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Hadoop : A solution to BIG DATA ??

## Assassin

An open source project of the Apache Software Foundation. It provides a software framework for implementing and running applications on server clusters based on the Google Map-Reduce programming model and the related file system (GFS).
Hadoop is an open source framework written in Java. It efficiently manages large volumes of data in a large hardware cluster. Hadoop can be configured on a single machine, but the real power of Hadoop comes with a set of machines, which can be developed from a single machine to thousands of nodes.
Hadoop consists of two main parts,

Hadoop distributes the file system (HDFS)Map-Reduce.
*Exactly what are the solutions provide by Hadoop ??*

----------


## Moana

> An open source project of the Apache Software Foundation. It provides a software framework for implementing and running applications on server clusters based on the Google Map-Reduce programming model and the related file system (GFS).
> Hadoop is an open source framework written in Java. It efficiently manages large volumes of data in a large hardware cluster. Hadoop can be configured on a single machine, but the real power of Hadoop comes with a set of machines, which can be developed from a single machine to thousands of nodes.
> Hadoop consists of two main parts,
> 
> Hadoop distributes the file system (HDFS)Map-Reduce.
> *Exactly what are the solutions provide by Hadoop ??*


The ORACLE R ENTERPRISE product offers direct integration into the Oracle database, as well as Hadoop, enabling R scripts to run on data without having to round-trip it out of the data stores.

----------


## Assassin

> The ORACLE R ENTERPRISE product offers direct integration into the Oracle database, as well as Hadoop, enabling R scripts to run on data without having to round-trip it out of the data stores.


Oracle R Enterprise will a sub solution for Hadoop, But I really wish to know more about exactly what can be done using Hadoop.

----------

